# Help interpret my questionnaire answers!



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

** I can relate to descriptions of INTJ, ENTJ, INFJ, ENFJ, ENTP and ENFP (crazy much?) 

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

** To be able to explore the world freely with my family and not be constrained by financial obligations

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

** I am excellent at researching and planning trips or events

4) What makes you feel inferior?

** People who have high-powered, successful careers

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

** I tend to go by gut instinct but I do look at all possible outcomes of the decisions and the future implications. I consider how it will affect others. Pro-con lists don't work for me because they aren't complex enough to indicate priority of each item.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

** To get it done as quickly and efficiently as possible

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?

** Going to a wedding with family and friends and dancing and drinking and socializing is lots of fun. My memory of all events are rather hazy. I don't remember things in very vivid details. It is more a general impression of what happened.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

** Reading as much as I can about it. Case examples are also helpful.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

** I am good at making a lot of organizational plans but I am terrible at following through. My room looks like a chaotic mess but I do know where everything is.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

** I look at the principles

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

** I prefer group harmony. It is awkward if people are upset. I prefer to blend in to groups and not cause any upset.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

** I prefer one-on-one and I think a bit before speaking but I'm not willing to let a long silence hang there while I overanalyze what I am going to say

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

** I like to know where I am jumping. Words can say anything but action speaks for itself.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

** Record the show and go out

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

** Barely eat, sleep and can't stop pacing around. Strange emotional outbursts that make no sense and are totally embarrassing.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

** Close-minded people, complainers, 

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

** Abstract systems like MBTI of course

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

** Mess, following schedules

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

** They see me as a bit intense but I am also the one that everyone will come to for advice or help solving a problem. I am a very happy and stable person. I said something about me being easygoing and everyone looked at me like I was insane so apparently that is not something they will say about me.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? 

** I would want to do an activity like go for a walk, go snowshoeing, kayaking etc. and then I would want to relax and read a book




1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

** Too many pictures. Don't have time for that  

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

** Feel really irritated but then see other people freaking out and I will tell them to chill out as I come up with a plan

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

** Sounds great. I go and have fun as long as we have some sort of plan on how to get there and get home

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

** I would say something about my thoughts but everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I know what I think and that is what matters.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

** Depends. I don't like to attract attention to myself. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

** honesty and truth. That one is unwavering. I wasn't even able to lie as a child.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

** I can read underlying meaning to any situation. I have a deep understanding of what is motivating people. I find it strange that other people do not have this. It is rare for me not to know why someone is getting angry or upset about something. I would love to be more go-with-the-flow.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

** They must be followed. I tend to feel led in a certain direction and I trust that.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

** Being around people who want to gossip or complain is completely draining to me. People who do things slowly and inefficiently drain me. I am energized by doing things quickly. I am energized from spending some quiet time reading. I am energized being around people who like to have lively and interesting discussions.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

** When working with friends I work hard to not get frustrated with how slowly or inefficiently people accomplish tasks. I try not to interrupt and rush them when they are telling stories that have soooo many unnecessary and boring details. As a child I didn't repress these things and people thought I was a bossy know it all so I try to avoid that now


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

I feel confident about being an N type and I think I am most likely a J even though I am kind of messy. 

The E/I always confuses me a bit because I feel like I am a very social, outgoing person when I am comfortable with people. When I'm not I will usually just observe. I am good with people but I also like alone time. 

T/F is also stumping me because I relate *a lot* to the Te function but I have learned to think about others and put that above getting things done so then I wonder if that is more Fe. I don't mind confronting people to work things out and I like to hash out issues immediately. Conflict doesn't scare me. I am thoughtful and kind though. I don't like to hurt other people's feelings. I cry when I watch sad movies and I am not out of touch with my own emotions. I prefer to do things in the most diplomatic way possible because I think it is more motivating to be kind than to be harsh.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I think you probably use Fe over Te. What about ISFJ?


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks Kitty. My husband is definitely ISFJ and I know we are different in many ways so I haven't related to that one at all. I did consider ISFP in the past though.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

How are you two different?


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

He is much more thoughtful and romantic than I am. He cares more about what others think. He is a perfectionist about things being tidy especially if we are having company over. His way of doing things seems soooo slow to me because he wants it to be perfect where I am the type to rush through things as quickly as possible and do it well but not perfectly because that wastes too much time. He is quieter and more private about his thoughts and feelings. I like to confront issues head on and talk everything out. My messiness drives him nuts. He is much more traditional than I am. He appreciates my unique perspective on things but doesn't understand how my brain works.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Sounds like you are a P type. Maybe ISTP?


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

Hmmm that is a new one to look at. I will have to read more about it. Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

You're welcome! Ok sounds like a good plan


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

When I do functional tests I score highly on Fi, Te, Ni and Se. These seems to point to ISFP, ESFP, ENTJ or INTJ. I have a hard time figuring out which order I use them in though.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Have you tried this functions test? The keys 2cogntition one isn't very good in my opinion. Very biased towards Fi.

Cognitive Function Test

These two mbti tests are good also:

Personality Type Slider Test

Free Personality Test | Personality Type Test | Find who you are


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

The first test gave me Ni dominant with INFJ or INTJ as the options because my Te and Fe were the exact same. 

The second test gave me ENTJ.

The last test gave me INFP


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

ok lol. 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if’s” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more (Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

Good questions. There were a few where I felt more drawn to Ni but overall I would choose the Ne answers more.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Good questions. There were a few where I felt more drawn to Ni but overall I would choose the Ne answers more.


Ok, so it seems we have figured out one function for you.

1.Do you create artwork/write a novel for others (Fe) or yourself (Fi)? 

2.When empathizing do you absorb the other persons raw emotions (Fe) Or put yourself in their shoes first (Fi)? 

3.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?

4.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 

5.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 

6.Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?

7.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 

8.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 

9.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 

10.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 

11.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 

12.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 

13.At a park, are you more Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

Definitely Fi. I really relate to Fi whereas with the Ne/Ni I felt more on the fence about the answers.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Definitely Fi. I really relate to Fi whereas with the Ne/Ni I felt more on the fence about the answers.


Ok, great! So maybe your Fi is above intuition. According to the theory Fi is always paired with Te. So it's the Se vs Si and Ne vs Ni that's in question (since you were on the fence about Ni vs Ne). 

Some if these questions you might have already said the answer to before....but sometimes peoples answers change. 

Are you a daydreamer? 

How grounded and realistic are you?

How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact? 

When talking to someone do you want to know the who, what, when, where, etc.? 

What were your favorite subjects in school? History, math,...and why? what subjects were your least favorite and why?

what goes through your mind when you're thrown into a type of situation you've never experienced before? 

What can convince you to believe in a new idea?

Do you hate when movies that don't have a solid ending/ending left open for interpretation?

How much do you like closure? 

Do you like editing papers? If so, why? Do you look for grammar mistakes, how a sentence could be shortened, how the message could become clearer, how the writer could use less offensive language, etc?

How much do you notice your physical environment? 

What types of behaviors offend you? 

Where does your inspiration come from?

Say you’re in school and have to do a group presentation. Do you offer a presentation idea that you've already done for another class, or something you've never done before? 

What's your role in a group project? The organizer, the barnstormer, the one who sees the impracticalities in others ideas, the one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation, etc.?

What can your group members count on you for? What qualities do you have that the other group members lack?

So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, fidget, etc.? 

How much do you like routines?

Do you like to-do lists?

How aware of your bodily needs are you? 

Is it hard being on time for you? 

Do you hate when assignments are "too vague" or "too specific?"


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

Are you a daydreamer? ** Yes. I can zone out while thinking about things 

How grounded and realistic are you? ** I think I am a mix of realistic and idealistic. I like to see the good in people but I am also realistic about how things might play out

How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact? ** I think theories are fascinating but they aren't facts and I think it is dishonest to present it as so

When talking to someone do you want to know the who, what, when, where, etc.? ** Yes but I want it presented in a quick way without endless details

What were your favorite subjects in school? History, math,...and why? what subjects were your least favorite and why? ** I loved English because I love reading and analyzing stories. I loved social studies because I love learning about how other cultures do things. I also loved cooking because it was fun to do.

what goes through your mind when you're thrown into a type of situation you've never experienced before? ** I quickly try to assess what is going on so I can figure out what to do

What can convince you to believe in a new idea? ** Lots and lots and lots of research 

Do you hate when movies that don't have a solid ending/ending left open for interpretation? ** No

How much do you like closure? ** It depends on what it is. I'm fine with making permanent decisions but I am also okay with some things being left open-ended depending what is going on

Do you like editing papers? If so, why? Do you look for grammar mistakes, how a sentence could be shortened, how the message could become clearer, how the writer could use less offensive language, etc? ** No I have a hard time paying attention to little details like that

How much do you notice your physical environment? ** I notice it a fair bit but I can also daydream and tune it out

What types of behaviors offend you? ** People who chronically complain and never do anything to change their lives, people who make bigoted comments, 

Where does your inspiration come from? ** my kids and my faith

Say you’re in school and have to do a group presentation. Do you offer a presentation idea that you've already done for another class, or something you've never done before? ** I hate group presentations. I wouldn't mind coming up with another presentation idea but since I hate presenting so much I might be tempted to stick with the same one since I already know what to do

What's your role in a group project? The organizer, the barnstormer, the one who sees the impracticalities in others ideas, the one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation, etc.? ** Group projects are not my favourite. I prefer to do what I want to, how I want to so having to account for other people and their ideas and not hurting their feelings is exhausting. I usually end up going along with what the groups wants even if I think it is a terrible idea 

What can your group members count on you for? What qualities do you have that the other group members lack? ** Whatever I am assigned I will do very well and finish on time. Sometimes I ended up doing the whole project because the rest of the team didn't want to or didn't get it 

So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, fidget, etc.? ** I am an animated speaker and I do tend to fidget a bit. I would want to focus on one subject and hammer it out before moving on. A lot of times I can tell what people are feeling or thinking so I am able to ask the right questions to draw it out of them

How much do you like routines? ** I think they are a good guideline but I like them to be flexible in case other things come up

Do you like to-do lists? ** Yes although I don't normally finish everything on them

How aware of your bodily needs are you? ** I can sometimes go long periods of time without eating but I definitely need my sleep

Is it hard being on time for you? ** No I consider being on time to be extremely important

Do you hate when assignments are "too vague" or "too specific?" ** Vague instructions are okay as long as someone isn't expecting something specific. I can't stand unclear communication and directions.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I loved English because I love reading and analyzing stories.


Analyzing sounds like Ti 



> Group projects are not my favourite. I prefer to do what I want to, how I want to so having to account for other people and their ideas and not hurting their feelings is exhausting. I usually end up going along with what the groups wants even if I think it is a terrible idea


This makes me think Fe



> I am an animated speaker and I do tend to fidget a bit. ...A lot of times I can tell what people are feeling or thinking so I am able to ask the right questions to draw it out of them


Sounds like Fe 

Maybe you are a Ti+ Fe user?


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

You're not an ISTP. 

I found it really helpful to read your comparison of yourself and your husband. Great observations. And I love your inability to lie. 

Compared to your husband (who indeed sounds very much ISFJ) you sound IxFP. In many ways I see signs of dominant Fi/inferior Te. You say you feel confident of being an N type. Have you considered INFP? The more I read, the more INFP you sound to me.


Just a few more reactions to things you've said:

Your ability to detect people's feelings and motivations is an indicator of high F. INFJs are good at this, so are Fi-doms.

Your quickness makes me lean IxFP as well. The INFJs I know are not as quick, they actually get drained by people who move too fast.

My introverted feeler friends are people-people. They're much more social than I am, although they are true introverts.


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

I relate to some aspects of Fe because I do care about people and want things to be peaceful. I also relate strongly to Fi's need for things to feel genuine and authentic.

I think I need to really look at INFJ, INFP and ISFP and figure out which one feels right to me. 

INFJ didn't seem like a perfect fit because I thought I was using Fi-Te more than Fe-Ti but I could be wrong about that. 

INFP seems like it is a bit too impractical to be me. I don't have much of a social conscience and I have never been concerned about being unique. 

ISFP would be a surprise since I thought for sure I was an N type. Whenever I do tests my E/I, F/T and J/P are borderline but my N is always strong. It would be a bit funny if I ended up being an S type. It could explain why I haven't found my type though since I wasn't looking there.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

bryn said:


> ISFP would be a surprise since I thought for sure I was an N type. Whenever I do tests my E/I, F/T and J/P are borderline but my N is always strong. It would be a bit funny if I ended up being an S type. It could explain why I haven't found my type though since I wasn't looking there.


Could be. That's exactly what happened to me, and to an ISTJ friend of mine. It happens for many reasons, and especially in people past their early twenties, after they've had time to develop some of their other functions. Definitely worth looking into!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I think I need to really look at INFJ, INFP and ISFP and figure out which one feels right to me.


Yes, I also think those types are good possibilities for you. Would you say your values are objective-come from outside sources, or subjective-come from yourself?

http://infj-mbti.tumblr.com/post/117102803823/have-you-ever-explained-cognitive-functions-if

http://infj-mbti.tumblr.com/faqs


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

I have felt torn between that because I have a definite sense of what is right and wrong in my gut. I know if I like something, if I don't, if something doesn't feel right for me etc. I am aware of how others are responding to things though and I like a harmonious environment. I am now wondering if that might be Fi and Se working together and it isn't a conflict between Fi and Fe as I originally thought it was?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I have felt torn between that because I have a definite sense of what is right and wrong in my gut. I know if I like something, if I don't, if something doesn't feel right for me etc. I am aware of how others are responding to things though and I like a harmonious environment. I am now wondering if that might be Fi and Se working together and it isn't a conflict between Fi and Fe as I originally thought it was?


Fe and Fi can have the same values, but it's how they originally got those values that makes them different. Stereotypically, Fi wants to be unique and Fe to fit in with the crowd. 

You said "if something doesn't feel right for me etc." Fi users tend to say I and me. Fe users tend to talk for others, so they say everyone, you, and us. Yes, but what is your process for understanding how others feel? Do you ask the person how they feel? Absorb their emotions? or imagine how you would feel if you were them? Both Fe and Fi can like harmonious environments if harmony is one of their values. 

Do you consider yourself to be a bubbly person, smile a lot, and your emotions are obvious to others? Or do you keep your emotions hidden and generally are more stoic?


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Fe and Fi can have the same values, but it's how they originally got those values that makes them different. Stereotypically, Fi wants to be unique and Fe to fit in with the crowd.
> 
> You said "if something doesn't feel right for me etc." Fi users tend to say I and me. Fe users tend to talk for others, so they say everyone, you, and us. Yes, but what is your process for understanding how others feel? Do you ask the person how they feel? Absorb their emotions? or imagine how you would feel if you were them? Both Fe and Fi can like harmonious environments if harmony is one of their values.
> 
> Do you consider yourself to be a bubbly person, smile a lot, and your emotions are obvious to others? Or do you keep your emotions hidden and generally are more stoic?


I usually imagine how I would feel in their situation and that is how I relate to other people's feelings. I do ask questions about how they are feeling though. 

When I am with people I am comfortable with I am very bubbly and loud. I smile a lot in general though. Most people think I am approachable and friendly and I end up hearing lots of interesting stories from strangers.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm.. first part sounds like Fi, yet second part sounds more like Fe.

Here is a good cognitive functions test:

FAQâ€™s - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

Haha well my test results ended up being quite close in most categories.

Si: 11/20
*Se: 14/20*

*Ni: 18/20*
Ne: 17/20

*Ti: 20/20*
Te: 9/10

Fi: 15/20
*Fe: 16/20*


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well it looks like Si and Te are weak for you. I would cross off ISFJ, ESFJ, ISTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, and ENTJ. 

That leaves:
XNFJ
XSTP
XSFP
XNFP 
XNTP

It looks like your functions are Ni, Ti, Fe, and Se, which would suggest XNFJ or XSTP.


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

It seems like the functions are so close though I think it is hard to choose a type based on a one point difference. I do agree with eliminating the ones with a lot of Si and Te. Even though I scored high on Ti I don't really relate to the descriptions of the Ti-dom types. That seems to leave the three I am considering INFJ, INFP and ISFP  Perhaps scoring so low on Te is an indication that it is my inferior function.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, originally you chose the Fi over Fe answers and Ne over Ni answers. So I'm thinking either INFP or ISFP. 

Se and Ne can both be impulsive, it's just Se is the most impulsive. Se is physical-concrete. Ne is imagination-abstract. Se and Ne both like feeling excitement. Se- excited by physical/concrete ideas/impulses, or physical possibilities. Ne- excited about their abstract explosion of ideas. Ne users like pondering these many ideas out loud with others. Ne is non-linear so they sound random to non-ne users/low ne-users. But Se wants to do physical things RIGHT NOW without imaging them first. Ne wants to imagine all of the abstract possibilities first and then try them all out.
Se wants to work with experiences. Ne wants to work with concepts 

The intuition functions: 

Ni is about being able to see subconscious patterns and symbols. It analyzes the past, but then looks far out into the future. It is not sentimental or nostalgic like Si. It looks for the deeper symbols and patterns. Ni finds one idea and builds on it over time. Ni users talk streamlined/one thing at a time. Ni is linear. On the other hand, Ne is about possibilities, more so several possibilities at once, the "what could be and what if's." It looks for broad shallow patterns and symbols. Ne users tend to talk about possibilities and sound random. Ne is non-linear. Ni and Ne are both abstract. 

The sensing functions: 

Se and Si are both sensing functions. Se is objective. So both want/use concrete-empirically experienced data. Se wants to live in the right now. When playing a video game you have played before Se just thinks about that moment. It doesn't think "Oh how did I win this game last time?" like a Si user would. Se doesn't care about all the joy you got from playing that same game before. What matters is RIGHT NOW. It wants to discover as it goes. It's good at improvising. It doesn't think about the past or future, just right now. A Se user sees a bird. All they think is "Wow, a bird." They are the adrenaline junkies-race car drivers. Se wants to go on adventures, be spontaneous, be reckless, and impulsive. Se is not scared of trying anything new. Think Harry Potter-either ISFP or ISTP. 

Si on the other hand, looks to the past when dealing with the present. Si is subjective. It is about the tried and true method. So if I get into a fight with someone I'll think how did I win this fight last time? And use the same methods. It is about getting the same joy from something over and over/reliving emotions. I feel all those past feelings/emotions/memories when I play Kingdom Hearts over and over again. I generally stick to same gaming methods. When I look at a picture of a bird, I think of my own bird. I think wow he looks like my bird, he has the same grumpy, bossy, look on his face. Si gets scared about new things. Si loves physical concrete symbolism. Think of Hermione Granger- either ESTJ or ISTJ.

Question on Se vs. Si - Usually it's like, Se is... - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

Good comparisons. That is actually making me lean more Ne-Si than Se-Ni. The part of INFP I don't relate to at all is the impractical, idealistic nature. I feel like I am much more grounded than most INFPs.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Good comparisons. That is actually making me lean more Ne-Si than Se-Ni. The part of INFP I don't relate to at all is the impractical, idealistic nature. I feel like I am much more grounded than most INFPs.


Ok, so no XSFP type for you. What about ISTJ? Same functions as INFP but in a different order.


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

I can't see myself using Si-Te all the time. I think if I use Si it would have to be a lower function because I have very poor recall of past memories.


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm actually surprised that INFPs aren't more grounded by their Si. Maybe I need to look beyond the stereotypes since they usually just apply to someone using the first two functions.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

How about when you look at the dichotomous letters....do you feel sure about any of them?


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

I think I am starting to feel sure that I am Fi-dom the more I read about it. I can really see how I process the world through that functions. I think I just need to figure out if I am INFP and ISFP. I always thought I was strongly an N type but I relate a lot more to the practical nature of ISFPs. I think at my age my tertiary would be fairly well developed though so I would probably use my Ni even if I am an S type. 

Things about Se that speak to me: I can see that throughout my teen years I was very Se led. I notice the world around me and love observing the beauty of nature. I am very aware of sensory details like sounds around me, the feel of fabrics against my skin etc. 

Things about Si that speak to me: I can be quite sentimental. I enjoy reading about history. 

Things about Ni that speak to me: I can easily read underlying currents in a situation. I frequently just know things before they happen with no explanation why. For example: I will sometimes feel a hesitation to pack for a trip so I have learned to listen to that gut instincts and sure enough the trip gets cancelled. I see a lot of different options inside my head but I don't usually talk about them. I prefer to explore them on my own and narrow in on the best one. 

Things about Ne that speak to me: The ability to see many sides of an issue. I can easily relate and sympathize to people because I can see where they are coming from but I can also see the other side and present it to them to consider as well.


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

I just did a cognitive functions test on Similar Minds that seems to make things more clear for me


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

The way you keep mentioning how you're practical makes me lean towards sensor for you. 

Did you read this article? 

Se vs Si 

Question on Se vs. Si - Usually it's like, Se is... - Funky MBTI in Fiction

And that test says sensor as well- ISFP


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Say a group of people all go to a theme park together.

Extroverted Sensing (Se) is busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Extroverted Thinking (Te) is busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good!

Extroverted Feeling (Fe) makes sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Introverted Sensing (Si) relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushie taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…

Introverted Intuition (Ni) knows what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushie all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Ha, Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.

Introverted Thinking (Ti) is busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors.

Introverted Feeling (Fi) decides which direction to go based on what is important to them. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.

How dominant functions write a novel:

Te: Write an outline with an estimated word count and charted plot points / progression for each subsequent chapter.

Ti: Invent a logically consistent world that makes sense from a narrative point of view, and perhaps go some way in inventing languages along the way.

Fe: Decide what emotional impact you want your novel to have, and find an appropriate way to express difficult themes without alienating the reader.

Fi: Find a theme that resonates with a deep personal belief or experience, and write it mostly for yourself.

Ne: Start writing. After a few chapters you wind up with 45 main characters and subsequent plot lines all running simultaneously. 

Ni: Spend months and even years visualizing every element of your highly conceptual story, then sit down and write it without much revision. May also focus on conceptual archetypes. 

Se: Emphasis is on impacting sentences and intense experiences for the reader. Sensory details are devoid of emotional sentiment.

Si: Focuses on those (concrete) archetypes and themes that are significant to you, often supplemented by a vast library of reading experience. Natural sense of plot structure.

Combine these and you can see how writers tap into different functions. Something I have noticed is that N writers often incorporate description to try and ground their story or make it seem more real, whereas sensor writers usually tap into their intuitive functions to branch out into unexplored territories. Feelers might dip into thinking to structure their worlds with logic and/or explore different principles, just as thinkers might explore emotions through their writing. 

Often our lower functions are how we “play” so we access them during writing. 

Info from: 
plz , the different in functions in real life  ? - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

In the case of the amusement park if I was just going with my husband or with friends I would be the Se and Fi one. When I take my children though I end up doing a lot of Te and Fe. 

I have written a few things for myself but they are all unfinished because I tend to lose interest in it after awhile.


----------



## Aspen (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm thinking that ISFP seems like it is a pretty good fit so I am going to go with that one  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> In the case of the amusement park if I was just going with my husband or with friends I would be the Se and Fi one. When I take my children though I end up doing a lot of Te and Fe.
> 
> I have written a few things for myself but they are all unfinished because I tend to lose interest in it after awhile.
> 
> I'm thinking that ISFP seems like it is a pretty good fit so I am going to go with that one  Thanks for your help!


Ok. You're welcome! So my vote for you is ISFP then. If you have any more questions just let me know


----------

